# [SOLVED] kmplayer - 0.10 nie chce się skompilować

## ar_it

Witam

W portage pojawił się nowy kmplayer, ale niestety u mnie się nie kompiluje

```

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include/kio -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/directfb -I/usr/include/libpng12   -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/directfb -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include    -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=pentium-m -Os -msse2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -ftracer -mfpmath=sse,387 -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -c npplayer.c

In file included from moz-sdk/npupp.h:57,

                 from npplayer.c:43:

moz-sdk/npapi.h:51:21: error: prtypes.h: No such file or directory

In file included from moz-sdk/npupp.h:57,

                 from npplayer.c:43:

moz-sdk/npapi.h:224: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘NPError’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:225: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘NPReason’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:255: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘uint32’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:263: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘int32’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:271: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘int32’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:278: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘uint16’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:286: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘int32’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:307: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘int32’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:312: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘int32’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:323: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘int32’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:454: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘int32’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:482: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘uint16’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:651: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘NPP_Initialize’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:653: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘NPP_New’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:656: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘NPP_Destroy’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:657: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘NPP_SetWindow’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:658: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘NPP_NewStream’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:661: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘NPP_DestroyStream’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:663: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘NPP_WriteReady’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:664: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘NPP_Write’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:669: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘NPP_HandleEvent’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:671: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘NPReason’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:675: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘NPP_GetValue’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:676: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘NPP_SetValue’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:683: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘NPN_GetURLNotify’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:685: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘NPN_GetURL’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:687: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘NPN_PostURLNotify’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:691: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘NPN_PostURL’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:694: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘NPN_RequestRead’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:695: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘NPN_NewStream’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:697: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘NPN_Write’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:698: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘NPN_DestroyStream’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:701: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘size’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:703: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘NPN_MemFlush’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:709: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘NPN_GetValue’

moz-sdk/npapi.h:710: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘NPN_SetValue’

In file included from npplayer.c:43:

moz-sdk/npupp.h:154: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘*’ token

moz-sdk/npupp.h:154: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘uint16’

moz-sdk/npupp.h:154: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘int16’

moz-sdk/npupp.h:154: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘NPError’

moz-sdk/npupp.h:154: error: ‘NPError’ declared as function returning a function

moz-sdk/npupp.h:180: error: ‘NPP_DestroyUPP’ declared as function returning a function

moz-sdk/npupp.h:207: error: ‘NPP_SetWindowUPP’ declared as function returning a function

moz-sdk/npupp.h:236: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘uint16’

moz-sdk/npupp.h:236: error: ‘NPP_NewStreamUPP’ declared as function returning a function

moz-sdk/npupp.h:263: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘NPReason’

moz-sdk/npupp.h:263: error: ‘NPP_DestroyStreamUPP’ declared as function returning a function

moz-sdk/npupp.h:290: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘*’ token

moz-sdk/npupp.h:290: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘int32’

moz-sdk/npupp.h:290: error: ‘int32’ declared as function returning a function

moz-sdk/npupp.h:320: error: ‘NPP_WriteUPP’ declared as function returning a function

moz-sdk/npupp.h:401: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘*’ token

moz-sdk/npupp.h:401: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘int16’

moz-sdk/npupp.h:401: error: ‘int16’ declared as function returning a function

moz-sdk/npupp.h:430: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘NPReason’

moz-sdk/npupp.h:457: error: ‘NPP_GetValueUPP’ declared as function returning a function

moz-sdk/npupp.h:483: error: ‘NPP_SetValueUPP’ declared as function returning a function

moz-sdk/npupp.h:514: error: ‘NPN_GetValueUPP’ declared as function returning a function

moz-sdk/npupp.h:540: error: ‘NPN_SetValueUPP’ declared as function returning a function

moz-sdk/npupp.h:567: error: ‘NPN_GetURLNotifyUPP’ declared as function returning a function

moz-sdk/npupp.h:597: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘uint32’

moz-sdk/npupp.h:597: error: ‘NPN_PostURLNotifyUPP’ declared as function returning a function

moz-sdk/npupp.h:623: error: ‘NPN_GetURLUPP’ declared as function returning a function

moz-sdk/npupp.h:652: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘uint32’

moz-sdk/npupp.h:652: error: ‘NPN_PostURLUPP’ declared as function returning a function

moz-sdk/npupp.h:678: error: ‘NPN_RequestReadUPP’ declared as function returning a function

moz-sdk/npupp.h:707: error: ‘NPN_NewStreamUPP’ declared as function returning a function

moz-sdk/npupp.h:736: error: ‘NPN_WriteUPP’ declared as function returning a function

moz-sdk/npupp.h:764: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘NPReason’

moz-sdk/npupp.h:764: error: ‘NPN_DestroyStreamUPP’ declared as function returning a function

moz-sdk/npupp.h:843: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘size’

moz-sdk/npupp.h:896: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘*’ token

moz-sdk/npupp.h:896: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘size’

moz-sdk/npupp.h:1654: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘uint16’

moz-sdk/npupp.h:1673: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘uint16’

moz-sdk/npupp.h:1879: error: ‘NP_Initialize’ declared as function returning a function

moz-sdk/npupp.h:1880: error: ‘NP_Shutdown’ declared as function returning a function

moz-sdk/npupp.h:1881: error: ‘NP_GetValue’ declared as function returning a function

npplayer.c:46: error: ‘NP_GetValueUPP’ declared as function returning a function

npplayer.c:47: error: ‘NP_InitializeUPP’ declared as function returning a function

npplayer.c:48: error: ‘NP_ShutdownUPP’ declared as function returning a function

npplayer.c: In function ‘print’:

npplayer.c:115: warning: function might be possible candidate for ‘printf’ format attribute

npplayer.c: In function ‘removeStream’:

npplayer.c:178: error: ‘NPStream’ has no member named ‘end’

npplayer.c:179: error: ‘NPPluginFuncs’ has no member named ‘destroystream’

npplayer.c:182: error: ‘NPPluginFuncs’ has no member named ‘urlnotify’

npplayer.c:183: error: ‘NPStream’ has no member named ‘notifyData’

npplayer.c: In function ‘writeStream’:

npplayer.c:198: error: ‘uint16’ undeclared (first use in this function)

npplayer.c:198: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

npplayer.c:198: error: for each function it appears in.)

npplayer.c:198: error: expected ‘;’ before ‘stype’

npplayer.c:199: error: function ‘err’ is initialized like a variable

npplayer.c:199: error: ‘NPPluginFuncs’ has no member named ‘newstream’

npplayer.c:202: error: ‘stype’ undeclared (first use in this function)

npplayer.c:204: warning: format ‘%d’ expects type ‘int’, but argument 2 has type ‘int (*)()’

npplayer.c:212: error: ‘NPPluginFuncs’ has no member named ‘writeready’

npplayer.c:214: error: ‘NPPluginFuncs’ has no member named ‘write’

npplayer.c: In function ‘addStream’:

npplayer.c:243: error: ‘NPStream’ has no member named ‘notifyData’

npplayer.c: At top level:

npplayer.c:341: error: ‘nsGetURL’ declared as function returning a function

npplayer.c:349: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘uint32’

npplayer.c:349: error: ‘nsPostURL’ declared as function returning a function

npplayer.c: In function ‘nsPostURL’:

npplayer.c:350: error: ‘len’ undeclared (first use in this function)

npplayer.c: At top level:

npplayer.c:356: error: ‘nsRequestRead’ declared as function returning a function

npplayer.c:363: error: ‘nsNewStream’ declared as function returning a function

npplayer.c:369: error: ‘nsWrite’ declared as function returning a function

npplayer.c:375: error: ‘nsDestroyStream’ declared as function returning a function

npplayer.c: In function ‘nsDestroyStream’:

npplayer.c:380: warning: assignment makes integer from pointer without a cast

npplayer.c: At top level:

npplayer.c:399: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘size’

npplayer.c:407: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘nsMemFlush’

npplayer.c:429: error: ‘nsGetURLNotify’ declared as function returning a function

npplayer.c:436: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘uint32’

npplayer.c:436: error: ‘nsPostURLNotify’ declared as function returning a function

npplayer.c: In function ‘nsPostURLNotify’:

npplayer.c:437: error: ‘len’ undeclared (first use in this function)

npplayer.c: At top level:

npplayer.c:443: error: ‘nsGetValue’ declared as function returning a function

npplayer.c:495: error: ‘nsSetValue’ declared as function returning a function

npplayer.c: In function ‘windowClassInvoke’:

npplayer.c:753: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned

npplayer.c: In function ‘shutDownPlugin’:

npplayer.c:858: error: ‘NPPluginFuncs’ has no member named ‘destroy’

npplayer.c: In function ‘initPlugin’:

npplayer.c:947: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

npplayer.c:952: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

npplayer.c:956: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

npplayer.c:961: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

npplayer.c:967: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘size’

npplayer.c:968: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘version’

npplayer.c:969: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘geturl’

npplayer.c:970: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘posturl’

npplayer.c:971: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘requestread’

npplayer.c:972: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘newstream’

npplayer.c:973: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘write’

npplayer.c:974: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘destroystream’

npplayer.c:975: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘status’

npplayer.c:976: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘uagent’

npplayer.c:977: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘memalloc’

npplayer.c:977: error: ‘nsAlloc’ undeclared (first use in this function)

npplayer.c:978: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘memfree’

npplayer.c:979: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘memflush’

npplayer.c:979: error: ‘nsMemFlush’ undeclared (first use in this function)

npplayer.c:980: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘reloadplugins’

npplayer.c:981: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘getJavaEnv’

npplayer.c:982: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘getJavaPeer’

npplayer.c:983: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘geturlnotify’

npplayer.c:984: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘posturlnotify’

npplayer.c:985: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘getvalue’

npplayer.c:986: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘setvalue’

npplayer.c:987: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘invalidaterect’

npplayer.c:988: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘invalidateregion’

npplayer.c:989: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘forceredraw’

npplayer.c:990: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘getstringidentifier’

npplayer.c:991: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘getstringidentifiers’

npplayer.c:992: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘getintidentifier’

npplayer.c:993: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘identifierisstring’

npplayer.c:994: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘utf8fromidentifier’

npplayer.c:995: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘intfromidentifier’

npplayer.c:996: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘createobject’

npplayer.c:997: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘retainobject’

npplayer.c:998: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘releaseobject’

npplayer.c:999: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘invoke’

npplayer.c:1000: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘invokeDefault’

npplayer.c:1001: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘evaluate’

npplayer.c:1002: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘getproperty’

npplayer.c:1003: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘setproperty’

npplayer.c:1004: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘removeproperty’

npplayer.c:1005: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘hasproperty’

npplayer.c:1006: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘hasmethod’

npplayer.c:1007: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘releasevariantvalue’

npplayer.c:1008: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘setexception’

npplayer.c:1009: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘pushpopupsenabledstate’

npplayer.c:1010: error: ‘NPNetscapeFuncs’ has no member named ‘poppopupsenabledstate’

npplayer.c:1024: error: ‘NPPluginFuncs’ has no member named ‘size’

npplayer.c:1026: error: invalid lvalue in assignment

npplayer.c:1032: error: invalid lvalue in assignment

npplayer.c:1035: error: invalid lvalue in assignment

npplayer.c: In function ‘newPlugin’:

npplayer.c:1050: warning: comparison between pointer and integer

npplayer.c:1063: error: ‘NPPluginFuncs’ has no member named ‘newp’

npplayer.c:1065: error: ‘NPPluginFuncs’ has no member named ‘newp’

npplayer.c:1068: error: ‘NPPluginFuncs’ has no member named ‘getvalue’

npplayer.c:1071: error: ‘NPPluginFuncs’ has no member named ‘getvalue’

npplayer.c:1075: error: ‘NPPluginFuncs’ has no member named ‘getvalue’

npplayer.c:1082: error: ‘NPPluginFuncs’ has no member named ‘getvalue’

npplayer.c:1084: error: ‘NPPluginFuncs’ has no member named ‘getvalue’

npplayer.c:1091: error: ‘NPWindow’ has no member named ‘x’

npplayer.c:1092: error: ‘NPWindow’ has no member named ‘y’

npplayer.c:1093: error: ‘NPWindow’ has no member named ‘width’

npplayer.c:1094: error: ‘NPWindow’ has no member named ‘height’

npplayer.c:1096: error: ‘NPWindow’ has no member named ‘type’

npplayer.c:1097: error: ‘NPSetWindowCallbackStruct’ has no member named ‘type’

npplayer.c:1099: error: ‘NPSetWindowCallbackStruct’ has no member named ‘display’

npplayer.c:1100: error: ‘NPSetWindowCallbackStruct’ has no member named ‘visual’

npplayer.c:1101: error: ‘NPSetWindowCallbackStruct’ has no member named ‘colormap’

npplayer.c:1102: error: ‘NPSetWindowCallbackStruct’ has no member named ‘depth’

npplayer.c:1104: error: ‘NPWindow’ has no member named ‘ws_info’

npplayer.c:1109: error: ‘NPWindow’ has no member named ‘width’

npplayer.c:1110: error: ‘NPWindow’ has no member named ‘height’

npplayer.c:1113: error: ‘NPPluginFuncs’ has no member named ‘setwindow’

npplayer.c: In function ‘startPlugin’:

npplayer.c:1121: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘newPlugin’ makes pointer from integer without a cast

npplayer.c: In function ‘getStreamInfo’:

npplayer.c:1130: warning: unused variable ‘si’

npplayer.c: In function ‘dbusFilter’:

npplayer.c:1189: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned

npplayer.c:1256: error: ‘NPStream’ has no member named ‘end’

npplayer.c: In function ‘windowCreatedEvent’:

npplayer.c:1378: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type

npplayer.c:1378: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type

npplayer.c:1378: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type

npplayer.c:1378: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type

npplayer.c:1379: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type

npplayer.c:1379: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type

npplayer.c: In function ‘updateDimension’:

npplayer.c:1392: error: ‘NPWindow’ has no member named ‘width’

npplayer.c:1392: error: ‘NPWindow’ has no member named ‘height’

npplayer.c:1393: error: ‘NPWindow’ has no member named ‘width’

npplayer.c:1394: error: ‘NPWindow’ has no member named ‘height’

npplayer.c:1395: error: ‘NPPluginFuncs’ has no member named ‘setwindow’

npplayer.c: In function ‘initPlayer’:

npplayer.c:1479: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘dbus_connection_setup_with_g_main’

npplayer.c: In function ‘main’:

npplayer.c:1533: warning: passing argument 1 of ‘g_tree_new’ from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [npplayer.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/mnt/dane/portage/portage/media-video/kmplayer-0.10.0/work/kmplayer-0.10.0/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/mnt/dane/portage/portage/media-video/kmplayer-0.10.0/work/kmplayer-0.10.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: media-video/kmplayer-0.10.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line 1684:  Called dyn_compile

 *                ebuild.sh, line 1020:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   kmplayer-0.10.0.ebuild, line   80:  Called kde_src_compile

 *               kde.eclass, line  170:  Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *               kde.eclass, line  340:  Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

 *               kde.eclass, line  336:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                              emake || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME:make"

 *  The die message:

 *   died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/mnt/dane/portage/portage/media-video/kmplayer-0.10.0/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

przepraszam za przy długi log    :Embarassed: 

a i jeszcze

```

media-video/kmplayer-0.10.0 [0.9.4a-r1] USE="gstreamer%* mplayer xine xinerama -arts -cairo -debug" LINGUAS="pl -ar -be% -br -bs -ca -cs -csb% -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -is -it -ja -ka -lt -mt -nb -nl -nn% -pa -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sk -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -zh_CN" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł o co chodzi?

----------

## unK

A próbowałeś z sane cflags?

edit: nvm, bug 194548

----------

## ar_it

 *unK wrote:*   

> A próbowałeś z sane cflags?
> 
> edit: nvm, bug 194548

 

Dzięki za info z bugzilli, zrobię synca i zobaczymy czy działa   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *ar_it wrote:*   

>  *unK wrote:*   bug 194548 
> 
> Dzięki za info z bugzilli, zrobię synca i zobaczymy czy działa  

 

Ten błąd jeszcze nie jest przecież oznaczony jako rozwiązany, więc synchronizacja na razie nie pomoże, ale możesz użyć łatki tam zamieszczone.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## ar_it

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *ar_it wrote:*    *unK wrote:*   bug 194548 
> 
> Dzięki za info z bugzilli, zrobię synca i zobaczymy czy działa   
> 
> Ten błąd jeszcze nie jest przecież oznaczony jako rozwiązany, więc synchronizacja na razie nie pomoże, ale możesz użyć łatki tam zamieszczone.

 

Dzięki za podpowiedź, Po zaaplikowaniu łatki, kmplayer się skompilował i działa  :Very Happy: 

----------

